# Grim Dawn verlässt Early Access und ist nun Final



## Batze (25. Februar 2016)

*Grim Dawn verlässt Early Access und ist nun Final*

Heute hat das ARG Grim Dawn die EA Phase verlassen und ist nun Final.
Für alle die also so lange warten wollten, nun ist der Zeitpunkt zum zuschlagen gekommen.
Wer Grim Dawn nicht kennt, es ist der geistige Nachfolger von Titan Quest.
Ist bei Steam für auch jetzt nach der EA für doch recht günstige 24,99€ zu kaufen. Momentan gibt es wohl ein Angebot, bis zum 3.Marz für 22,49€. Wer noch länger warten möchte, auch eine Veröffentlichung auf gog.com ist geplant.
Einen heute veröffentlichten Kurzüberblick vor dem eigentlichem Haupttest, der am Montag kommen soll gibt es bei Gamestar zu lesen. Auch gibt es dort schon länger ein eigenes Fan Forum zum Spiel das auch recht gut besucht ist(40 Foren Seiten bis jetzt).
Wer also Spiele wie Diablo oder Path off Exile mag der sollte sich Grim Dawn nicht entgehen lassen. Es lohnt sich.

Wer fragen zum Spiel hat, ich habe bis jetzt über 200 Stunden in das Spiel investiert, also hier und da kann ich bestimmt helfen, traut euch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2016)

Geil! Lange darauf gewartet, endlich ist es soweit. Jetzt noch ein Deutsch-Patch - das wäre die Krönung. [emoji7]


----------



## Batze (25. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Geil! Lange darauf gewartet, endlich ist es soweit. Jetzt noch ein Deutsch-Patch - das wäre die Krönung. [emoji7]



Es gibt einen sehr guten Community Deutsch Patch, der auch in den nächsten Tagen den Rest übersetzen sollte. Momentan würde ich mal sagen Übersetzung so bei 95%+. Zu Post #905 Scrollen. KLICK
Die komplette zip Datei dann so wie sie ist in den Ordner Localization deines Grim Dawn Verzeichnisses stecken und im Spiel dann bei den Allgemeinen Einstellungen aktivieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (26. Februar 2016)

Das Spiel interessiert mich prinzipiell schon, aber auf Early Access hatte ich keine Lust.
Dann warte ich jetzt noch einige Testberichte ab und es kann gekauft werden.

Kann man die Kampagne ganz normal im Coop durchspielen wie bei Diablo oder Path of Exile?


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2016)

... und jetzt noch für die, die Grim Dawn lieber auf Deutsch spielen möchten:

Grim Dawn Forums - View Single Post - German Translation

Gna, Batze hat schon. Die Pfeife!


----------



## McDrake (26. Februar 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das Spiel interessiert mich prinzipiell schon, aber auf Early Access hatte ich keine Lust.
> Dann warte ich jetzt noch einige Testberichte ab und es kann gekauft werden.
> 
> Kann man die Kampagne ganz normal im Coop durchspielen wie bei Diablo oder Path of Exile?



Zumindest laut meinen KS-Infos sollte das ganze Spiel im Coop funktionieren:


Join up with friends in coop-multiplayer through online match-making or play over LAN and experience the full game together.

Weiss allerdings nicht, ob diese Info wirklich noch stimmt.
Hab die Entwicklung nicht so gross verfolgt, aber meine Frau hats recht oft gespielt in der Beta.

Das Spiel ist schon recht lange in der Entwicklung (das zweite Projekt, welches ich bei KS unterstützt habe).
Der Betrag wurde im Mai 2012 abgebucht


----------



## Batze (26. Februar 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das Spiel interessiert mich prinzipiell schon, aber auf Early Access hatte ich keine Lust.
> Dann warte ich jetzt noch einige Testberichte ab und es kann gekauft werden.
> 
> Kann man die Kampagne ganz normal im Coop durchspielen wie bei Diablo oder Path of Exile?



Kannst alle Inhalte im CooP MP spielen.
Kannst einem Spiel beitreten, oder selbst eines Hosten. Sowohl Internet als auch LAN. Pro Sitzung gehen 4 Spieler rein.

Einem Internet MP Spiel beitreten, das sieht dann erstmal so aus, bei der Spiel suche. Mehrere Sachen kannst du dabei Filtern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst hosten, dann erstmal hier die Grundsachen angeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Spiel hast du dann so ein Info Fenster, und wie du siehst, auch im MP sind rechts deine Quests aufgelistet. Kannst also ganz normal diese abarbeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (26. Februar 2016)

Klingt gut, danke für die Infos.


----------



## Batze (1. März 2016)

Gamestar hat gerade den Test Online gestellt und Grim Dawn räumt da mit 86% richtig gut ab. Mehr als traurig das es hier auf PCG noch nicht mal eine Meldung zum Final Release gab/gibt.


----------



## Zerebo (3. März 2016)

Für mich ist es das beste Action RPG seit Diablo 2. Jeder der solche Spiele mag sollte unbedingt einen Blick da drauf werfen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Gamestar hat gerade den Test Online gestellt und Grim Dawn räumt da mit 86% richtig gut ab. Mehr als traurig das es hier auf PCG noch nicht mal eine Meldung zum Final Release gab/gibt.




http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...m-test-hack-slay-auf-titan-quests-spuren.html


----------



## Batze (3. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...m-test-hack-slay-auf-titan-quests-spuren.html



Jo, haben sie ja jetzt nachgereicht. 
Was man da allerdings von der Bewertung bzw. den Bewertungs Kritiken bei so einem lieblos dahingeklatschten Test halten muss wo wirklich an jeder Ecke versucht wird die Nadel im Heuhaufen zu finden,nun ja. Ich enthalte mich da mal, ist besser so.


----------



## Phurba (6. März 2016)

Mal eine Frage zu dem Spiel, und zwar die Aufgaben sollen ja auf der Map durch Sterne dargestellt sein. Es tut mir leid, aber ich finde die Stellen immer nur durch Zufall, es sei denn, ich bin ganz in der Nähe, dann tauchen auch die Sterne auf der Map auf. Momentan habe ich z.B. die Aufgabe _Betritt den Keller des Aufsehers_, habe aber offensichtlich keine Möglichkeit, mir das auf der Map anzeigen zu lassen, oder doch ?!?


----------



## Batze (6. März 2016)

Die Sterne wo die Quest zu erledigen sind siehst du wirklich erst wenn du in der Nähe der Quest bist. Also zu einfach soll es ja auch nicht sein.
Wenn dir das aber zu viel ist und du überhaupt keine Lust zum Suchen hast, kein Problem. Hier kannst du alle Quests, inclusive auch der meisten Nebenquests nachlesen. Klick. Alles ist da schön bebildert, also damit solltest jeder das finden was er sucht. Mittlerweile sollten in dem Guide wohl alle Quests drin sein. Bei dir wäre es wohl 1.6 Der Aufseher, Ende Akt 1.
Und ganz Wichtig, damit du auch alle Schreine findest, für das Devotion System, hier noch eine schöne User Zusammenstellung wo du die alle finden kannst.Klick.


----------



## Phurba (6. März 2016)

Ah OK, wusste nicht, daß es so gedacht ist, wo man doch heutzutage in den meisten Spielen alles leichtverdaulich vorgekaut serviert bekommt.  
Wenn das Absicht ist, werde ich es aber vorerst mal ohne Guides versuchen, bei hartnäckiger Erfolglosigkeit komme ich aber gerne darauf zurück.


----------



## Batze (6. März 2016)

Also man findest die Quest Sternchen ziemlich gut. Beim ersten mal durchspielen hab ich glaube auch nur 1-2  mal in den Guide geschaut weil ich partou nicht die richtige Map/Stelle gefunden habe. Einige Quests die man annimmt, da findet man die Lösung aber erst sehr viel später. Ich glaube die Endquest Akt1 war auch so eine Quest wo dann dazwischen noch mehrere Quests lagen.


----------



## Phurba (7. März 2016)

Gestern ist mir was Seltsames passiert. Ich habe bei meinem Char die Prio auf hohe Konstitution gelegt und nutze deshalb viele Klamotten die einen Bonus auf Konstitution geben. Zu Beginn des 2. Aktes begab es sich dann, daß ich zu Ende eines Kampfes auf einmal in der Unterbuchse und mit freiem Oberkörper dastand. Meine Konstitution hat sich irgendwie um 20 verringert, und ich konnte Rüstung und Hose nicht mehr tragen, da diese eben die ursprüngliche Konstitution benötigten. Im Charakterfenster waren die Klamotten noch vorhanden, aber rot unterlegt, also inaktiv. Ich habe keine Ahnung was da passiert ist, ich meine wie kann ein Kampf einem die Stats runterschrauben? Sehr seltsam, bin dann umgestiegen auf mein 2. Waffenbuild um die Klamotten weiter nutzen zu können, und einige Zeit später war der Wert der Konstitution dann wieder wie zu Beginn   ...


----------



## Batze (7. März 2016)

Komisch. Also ich hätte jetzt man darauf getippt das du ein Item ausgetauscht hast wo eben Konsti drauf war und wenn du das ausziehst dann natürlich für andere Items die Anforderungen nicht mehr gegeben sind.
Oder hast du eventuell einen Passiven Spell der dir Konsti gibt und du hast vergessen den zu zünden?


----------



## Phurba (7. März 2016)

Eigentlich keins von beidem. Erst habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich mich beim Laufen verklickt habe und versehentlich einen am Boden liegenden Gegenstand ausgerüstet habe, konnte aber nichts Derartiges feststellen im Charaktermenü. Ginge sowas überhaupt, ohne ein Menü zu öffnen?


----------



## Batze (7. März 2016)

Also Items werden nur automatisch Ausgerüstet wenn auf dem Slot Platz noch nichts drin ist. Aber einfach so ein anderes tauschen, ne das geht nicht automatisch.


----------



## Phurba (7. März 2016)

Wie gesagt, sehr seltsam, habe mir die Builds auch direkt genau angeschaut und keine Änderung feststellen können. Mal beobachten, ob sowas nochmal passiert. In der Unterhose bin ich sonst bis jetzt übrigens nur kurz nach dem Puffbesuch in Witcher 3 rumgelaufen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. März 2017)

Im Gunde gefällt mir Grim Dawn sehr gut, aber als ich es vor etwa einem Jahr angespielt habe, war ich mit der Performance nicht wirklich zufrieden. Weiß hier zufällig jemand, ob sich da etwas getan hat? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass Grim Dawn als sehr CPU lastig galt und auf heutige Mehrkernprozessoren nicht besonders gut zugeschnitten ist. Stimmt das noch? Oder war ich gar falsch informiert?


----------



## Spiritogre (11. März 2017)

Hmm, ich spiele es auf meinem i5 3570k mit 3,8GHz und Radeon R9 380 und habe VSync aktiviert bei 1080p. Mir wäre bisher nicht aufgefallen, dass es da mal einen Framedrop unter 60 gab (maximale Eintellungen natürlich).


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. März 2017)

Danke dir. Unter 60 Bilder pro Sekunde (Xeon 1231v3)  meine ich damals auch nicht gekommen zu sein, aber das Scrolling war trotzdem nicht so weich, wie man es erwarten würde. Niedrigere Grafikeinstellungen brachten auch keine nennenswerte Verbesserung. Ich versuche es einfach nochmal.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. März 2017)

Das ist echt Ewigkeiten her, dass ich Grim Dawn gespielt habe. Mal sehen, vielleicht investiere ich noch ein paar Stunden, wobei mir das dann doch meist zu repetitiv ist...


----------

